# Windows 8 on Fujitsu amilo pi 2515



## ctromp (Nov 1, 2012)

could anyone please tell me what to do to install windows 8 pro on my Fujitsu / Siemens amilo pi 2515.....

I get past the verificaton of my product key, but then it says
" it seems you rpc is not ready for the installation, please run setup again "

PLEASE HELP


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello ctromp and welcome to TSF,

Are you attempting to "Upgrade" to Windows 8 or perform a "Clean Install"?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

After the initial system check, the Windows 8 upgrade advisor will notify you of anything that needs changed or checked on your system. Click on the items that need your attention line and see what things you may need to correct before setup can proceed. What did it tell you?


----------

